# Taking bag to Louis Vuitton store for repair



## Lulugrl

Hi ladies

I have a Lockit Horizontal bag that I bought from a friend of mine, and she cannot find the receipt from when she purchased the bag in 2007.  She only used it twice, and it really looks like new, but, around the very bottom stitching of the bag, on the vachetta leather, there are 3 broken stitches.  If I take this in, can they fix it?  Do I have to have the receipt.  I am new to Louis bags.

Thanks all!


----------



## 19flowers

They'll probably sent it out for repair -- you don't need a receipt.


----------



## twin-fun

Lulugrl said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I have a Lockit Horizontal bag that I bought from a friend of mine, and she cannot find the receipt from when she purchased the bag in 2007.  She only used it twice, and it really looks like new, but, around the very bottom stitching of the bag, on the vachetta leather, there are 3 broken stitches.  If I take this in, can they fix it?  Do I have to have the receipt.  I am new to Louis bags.
> 
> Thanks all!



It depends on the store. Some stores have a department that will handle small repairs such as replacing zipper pulls, rivets, stitching etc. if the repair isn't too complicated. You do not need a receipt for your bag; they will start your own account.


----------



## Deleted member 416842

You can open an online account and that will save you some time.


----------



## Lulugrl

Neilsmum said:
			
		

> You can open an online account and that will save you some time.



Great idea!  Thank you


----------



## Lulugrl

So, went to LV today, and had such a wonderful experience, and my SA, Mariah couldn't have been more gracious. I love LV even more now


----------



## jsg

i have a limited ed clutch , kinda metallic that folds over-- i forgot the name, it's barely used and ive kept it in the original box, when i looked at it today, all the sheen is gone... huhuhuhu!!  im so depressed, this is my fave and I'm sure it'll be hard to repair this.


----------



## kate021105

jsg said:


> i have a limited ed clutch , kinda metallic that folds over-- i forgot the name, it's barely used and ive kept it in the original box, when i looked at it today, all the sheen is gone... huhuhuhu!!  im so depressed, this is my fave and I'm sure it'll be hard to repair this.



same thing happened to my suhali after storing it for a long time. I posted a thread on this: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-faqs/omg-look-at-what-happened-to-my-suhali-496430.html

I don't think they can repair this too. Did u bring yours to the boutique?


----------



## twin-fun

jsg said:


> i have a limited ed clutch , kinda metallic that folds over-- i forgot the name, it's barely used and ive kept it in the original box, when i looked at it today, all the sheen is gone... huhuhuhu!!  im so depressed, this is my fave and I'm sure it'll be hard to repair this.



The bags should _*never*_ be stored in those boxes, only in their dustbags or a clean pillowcase.


----------



## boyloveslouis

As long as the bag is authentic, they will take the bag for repair without a receipt. They will estimate the cost of repair then send it off to be assessed then will tell you the actual price of the repair. Then, you can go along with the repair or have the bag sent back to you.


----------



## ANNIESBAGS

They will either fix it in the store or send it to their factory in CA


----------



## theprepster

The Louis Vuitton store at the corner of Fifth Avenue and 57th Street in New York has a great repairs department. I took an agenda in to have monogrammed and a key ring to be repaired. They did both in under a week-- in fact the key ring couldn't be repaired and they essentially gave me a new one!


----------



## jsg

kate021105 said:


> same thing happened to my suhali after storing it for a long time. I posted a thread on this:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-faqs/omg-look-at-what-happened-to-my-suhali-496430.html
> 
> I don't think they can repair this too. Did u bring yours to the boutique?



I'm in Paris now and will bring it in Tom... I can still use it but with a matte finish...


----------



## jsg

kate021105 said:


> same thing happened to my suhali after storing it for a long time. I posted a thread on this:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-faqs/omg-look-at-what-happened-to-my-suhali-496430.html
> 
> I don't think they can repair this too. Did u bring yours to the boutique?



Yup, the lady just said it's part of wear andv tear. Njustvlike regular leather it will kinda fade.


----------



## ishop05

Just took my lv large bucket for repair in lv manila.. They did a good job in repairing the inside of my bag! Now its as good as new


----------



## Boblynn55

I made a major score today. Went to the St. Vincent de Paul store in a nearby little town (in Idaho) and was checking out the purses and hit gold! I got a LV petite bucket bag for $1. dollar!!! really $1. On top of it was Mother Day when any mother gets 20% off. So I paid .80 for this bag. The main part of the bag is in like new condition, leather trim is still light colored and the inside is spotless. Also had pouchette attached inside. The only problem with the bag is a cracked strap and the part that the strap attaches to on one side is also cracked and ripped. Looks like it got caught in something. Other wise it is perfect. All the brass and such are perfect. I will try and post a picture of it tomorrow. It sounds like this is something LV will repair for  free or a reasonable fee. How do you find out where to take it. I live in South Eastern WA state, near Idaho. I want to give this to my oldest daughter for her Birthday, she'll be forty five days after Christmas. Is there any chance I could get it repaired by then? She'll really flip at this gift as she works two jobs to support her kids. It doesn't need much cleaning. I have enjoyed reading this forum to learn how best to fix up this super deal!


----------



## Elliespurse

Boblynn55 said:


> I made a major score today. Went to the St. Vincent de Paul store in a nearby little town (in Idaho) and was checking out the purses and hit gold! I got a LV petite bucket bag for $1. dollar!!! really $1. On top of it was Mother Day when any mother gets 20% off. So I paid .80 for this bag. The main part of the bag is in like new condition, leather trim is still light colored and the inside is spotless. Also had pouchette attached inside. The only problem with the bag is a cracked strap and the part that the strap attaches to on one side is also cracked and ripped. Looks like it got caught in something. Other wise it is perfect. All the brass and such are perfect. I will try and post a picture of it tomorrow. It sounds like this is something LV will repair for  free or a reasonable fee. How do you find out where to take it. I live in South Eastern WA state, near Idaho. I want to give this to my oldest daughter for her Birthday, she'll be forty five days after Christmas. Is there any chance I could get it repaired by then? She'll really flip at this gift as she works two jobs to support her kids. It doesn't need much cleaning. I have enjoyed reading this forum to learn how best to fix up this super deal!



Hi and welcome! Congrats on this amazing find!

You could look through the LV forum FAQ section here: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-faqs/ There's a "Repair Cost List" thread and info about repairs. LV takes some time with repairs unless they have replacement parts in the store. It could also be a question how much it costs compared with a new item and if it's worth repairing.

Good luck!


----------



## Rarity

Boblynn55 said:


> I made a major score today. Went to the St. Vincent de Paul store in a nearby little town (in Idaho) and was checking out the purses and hit gold! I got a LV petite bucket bag for $1. dollar!!! really $1. On top of it was Mother Day when any mother gets 20% off. So I paid .80 for this bag. The main part of the bag is in like new condition, leather trim is still light colored and the inside is spotless. Also had pouchette attached inside. The only problem with the bag is a cracked strap and the part that the strap attaches to on one side is also cracked and ripped. Looks like it got caught in something. Other wise it is perfect. All the brass and such are perfect. I will try and post a picture of it tomorrow. It sounds like this is something LV will repair for  free or a reasonable fee. How do you find out where to take it. I live in South Eastern WA state, near Idaho. I want to give this to my oldest daughter for her Birthday, she'll be forty five days after Christmas. Is there any chance I could get it repaired by then? She'll really flip at this gift as she works two jobs to support her kids. It doesn't need much cleaning. I have enjoyed reading this forum to learn how best to fix up this super deal!



I hate to throw water on your great find, but have you had it authenticated here to make sure it's not fake?


----------



## Lulugrl

Rarity said:
			
		

> I hate to throw water on your great find, but have you had it authenticated here to make sure it's not fake?



I was thinking that too honestly.  If you took it to the store to have fixed, they could tell you also.
Good luck.  If it really is an authentic bag for a dollar you got the find of the century.  Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## catthesqueal

thats why LV not only makes good quality goods, but their service attitude has also improved over the years.


----------



## phxlvlove84

Has anyone heard of discoloration spot on monogram print?


----------



## kcbeauty2010

Wow thats amazing! Please post pictures.


----------



## carmen carol

Hi! I was hoping someone could help...my large bucket shoulder bag has a leather tie at the top that's about to break. Does anyone know if it can be replaced at the store and if so, appx what it would cost for a new one? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Elliespurse

carmen carol said:


> Hi! I was hoping someone could help...my large bucket shoulder bag has a leather tie at the top that's about to break. Does anyone know if it can be replaced at the store and if so, appx what it would cost for a new one? Thanks for any help!



Hi, you could ask in the LV forum FAQ section here: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-faqs/repair-costs-list-262384.html

Hope you gets answers.


----------



## klinket468

Lulugrl said:


> So, went to LV today, and had such a wonderful experience, and my SA, Mariah couldn't have been more gracious. I love LV even more now


 
Good to hear positive accounts


----------



## klinket468

phxlvlove84 said:


> Has anyone heard of discoloration spot on monogram print?


 
No I haven't


----------



## FNPRNCS

How much was the repair?


----------



## Rclks

Just took my ikat rise velour neverfull mm for repair at the LV Maison in Singapore. The straps seemed to have glazing problem - they have my record of purchase and needed one week to assess if it can be repaired. Then need another 3 weeks for the repairs to be done. Am eagerly waiting to use my bag again!


----------



## Rclks

Sorry, it is the rose velour that has received similar feedback with regard to its glazing issues, had the same bag in rose Indian but that one does not have any problem with it. Glad to share that LV will not be charging for the repairs !


----------

